
Show HN: PeerWyse – Salary estimates for people you know - afkmango
https://www.peerwyse.com/
======
etothepii
We are around to listen to feedback for at least the next hour. Is there
demand for a port to Android?

~~~
ElliotH
How do the estimates work? Are my guesses shared anywhere?

~~~
etothepii
We aggregate guesses and combine them with our model to produce the ranges we
show in the app. No one will see an individual guess and no one knows who has
guessed who.

